# What is this worth



## model-a (Sep 6, 2015)

I would like to know what this is worth it's in very good shape I need to get the numbers off got a few pictures, thanks for any info guys.


----------



## model-a (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## model-a (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Big Moe (Sep 6, 2015)

Rough guess 1-200 depends how bad someone wants it. Nice little bike.


----------



## tvtaddy (Sep 6, 2015)

I think it should not be more than 150 bucks.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2015)

For the little girl who's favorite color happens to be green, it's priceless.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm not thinking more than a hundred. This would probably be a donor for some nice parts to a boys Stingray. V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Sep 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not thinking more than a hundred. This would probably be a donor for some nice parts to a boys Stingray. V/r Shawn




boys stingrays have S 2 wheels in the back, that bike doesnt have too much that would be worth destroying that bike for.

Most areas it is a 100 dollar bike, in the Detroit area flippers will ask about 300 for that bike, and keep posting it over and over for months on end lol


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice condition. $50-$75 in our area, might sell for more if that right person comes along. Could advertise it for a long time tho'.

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Sep 6, 2015)

now most of the kids what ever other big box bike the other kids have,they usually dont like being different


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is one well preserved super nice juvenile bike. I'd have to say it's worth an easy $100 and it might be worth $200 to someone that's in the market for that model. You never know what someone would be willing to pay and it pretty much depends on the timing and a little luck.   

$100 and not near as nice.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-20-...lgin-Colson-/231663907421?hash=item35f03eb25d

$160 and not original.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## model-a (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks guys I have it on CL for $150 had some calls on it, and of course there's always the guy who wants to give you $25 bucks for it LOL.

model-a,chris


----------

